# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Haplogroup R0 in Europe?

## MontyK

Hello, this is my first post on this forum.

A week ago my maternal grand father received his AncestryDNA results. I uploaded the raw data to Wegene and his haplogroups are Y- I1a2a1 and Mt- R0. From what I understand R0 despite being the haplogroup of Price William and Princess Diana, it is rare in Europe and common in south Asia. So how did this haplogroup get to Europe?

P.S. My grandfather scores no South Asian aDNA at all and his maternal line comes from Germany.

----------


## LeBrok

> Hello, this is my first post on this forum.
> 
> A week ago my maternal grand father received his AncestryDNA results. I uploaded the raw data to Wegene and his haplogroups are Y- I1a2a1 and Mt- R0. From what I understand R0 despite being the haplogroup of Price William and Princess Diana, it is rare in Europe and common in south Asia. *So how did this haplogroup get to Europe?*
> 
> P.S. My grandfather scores no South Asian aDNA at all and his maternal line comes from Germany.


People travel, you know. With rare haplogroups it will be a big while till we trace their ancient movements.
Welcome to Eupedia MontyK.

----------


## MontyK

> People travel, you know. With rare haplogroups it will be a big while till we trace their ancient movements.
> Welcome to Eupedia MontyK.


Thanks for the welcome LeBrok.

Sorry for being vague in my question but I was more so wondering if there has been any invasions that could be linked to south Asian bringing R0 in to Europe or if there are any known hotspots for R0 within europe. My knowledge of this haplogroup is limited and I notice eupedia dose not have a page for it.

----------


## Joey D

I was curious, and I've just read that R0 probably originated on the Arabian peninsular, and is more common in regions which abut it, but also found in Anatolia and Iran.

----------


## Maciamo

Welcome to the forum, MontyK.

First, R0 is not South Asian, but Middle Eastern. It is the ancestor of haplogroup HV, H and V. R0 was found in 5 samples from the Pre-Pottery Neolithic Levant (Jordan and Syria) and was therefore associated with the birth of agriculture (although the Anatolian farmers who brought the Neolithic to Europe didn't seem to carry it).

R0 was also found in Iron Age Spain and Denmark, so we can be sure that it has been in Western Europe for quite a while. 

Prince William and Princess Diana belong(ed) to R30b, not R0.

----------


## Valerius

Just for more information - some info from Geno 2.0 about R0:

"Branch: R0
*Age: About 41,000 Years Ago*

*Location of Origin: West Asia*


_Some individuals moved across West Asia into Central Asia and then the Indus Valley. Others moved south, heading back into the African homeland from where their ancestors had recently departed.
_
_Later, members of this lineage moved north across the Caucasus Mountains and west across Anatolia into Europe. These were Cro-Magnon. Their arrival in Europe heralded the end of the era of the Neanderthals._

_Today, members of this lineage are present around the Red Sea and widely throughout the region. While this genetic lineage is common in Ethiopia and Somalia, individuals from this group are present at highest frequency in Arabia. Those living in East Africa are the likely result of more recent migrations back into the continent_.

"
There's some additional info saying that there's small groups here and there in Europe who are living descendants of this very old lineage.

Germany seems to have some very minor and old lineages who should be remnants from the LBK culture and other migrations (my thoughts).

----------


## mwauthy

My father received R0 too. It’s 66,000 years old and is a parent clade to HV, H, V, and R0a. I’m not sure why Wegene would not assign a younger subclade. Perhaps the raw data from Ancestry is lacking the necessary mtdna snps.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Your haplotype is not R0. R0 is above H and that is what you likely are. Ancestry files give R0 for people with H on WeGene because the Ancestry test doesn't include many mtDNA SNPs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------


## gidai

R0 is the first of the two most common haplotype in Romania.

"In an original dataset of 407 Romanian sequences (Turchi C. et al, in press), collected from the general population belonging to four major historical regions Moldavia, Transylvania, Wallachia and Dobruja, we observed 277 (68%) distinct haplotypes of which 220 (79%) were unique. The most common haplotype 16519C, 263G, 315.1C, (haplogroup *R0*) was shared by twenty-five individuals (*6%*), while the second most common haplotype 16126C, 16189A, 16223T, 16278T, 16519C, 73G, 195C, 263G, 315.1C (haplogroup *X2e1b*) was shared by ten individuals (*4%*)."

http://florinstanciu.ro/mtgenome-res...el-sequencing/

----------


## gidai

> Welcome to the forum, MontyK.
> 
> First, R0 is not South Asian, but Middle Eastern. It is the ancestor of haplogroup HV, H and V. R0 was found in 5 samples from the Pre-Pottery Neolithic Levant (Jordan and Syria) and was therefore associated with the birth of agriculture (although the Anatolian farmers who brought the Neolithic to Europe didn't seem to carry it).
> 
> R0 was also found in Iron Age Spain and Denmark, so we can be sure that it has been in Western Europe for quite a while. 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Diana belong(ed) to R30b, not R0.





> R0 is the first of the two most common haplotype in Romania.
> 
> "In an original dataset of 407 Romanian sequences (Turchi C. et al, in press), collected from the general population belonging to four major historical regions Moldavia, Transylvania, Wallachia and Dobruja, we observed 277 (68%) distinct haplotypes of which 220 (79%) were unique. The most common haplotype 16519C, 263G, 315.1C, (haplogroup *R0*) was shared by twenty-five individuals (*6%*), while the second most common haplotype 16126C, 16189A, 16223T, 16278T, 16519C, 73G, 195C, 263G, 315.1C (haplogroup *X2e1b*) was shared by ten individuals (*4%*)."
> 
> http://florinstanciu.ro/mtgenome-res...el-sequencing/


From the haplogrup R0 page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_R0_(mtDNA) , _"Haplogroup R0 has been found in around 55% of osteological remains belonging to the Eneolithic Trypillia culture."_ 
 I think that mean that the current high frequency of the most common R0 mtDNA in Romania, is inherited since then. And the second most common mtDNA in Romania X2e1b, is (maybe) one of the main mtDNA of the first G2a European farmers? This reveals neolithic farming genetic roots for both mtDNA? What do you think?

----------


## LindaMcTrimm

I hope this info helps but I'll admit it causes me to doubt the accuracy of 23andme. 

As luck would have it I have a match, 2nd cousin, who is on my maternal line. We should share mtdna, right? Her grandmother and my g-grandmother were sisters. 

She is R0, I am J2a2. Both supposed to be from near and middle East but not the same at all. 

Not sure what this means.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> I hope this info helps but I'll admit it causes me to doubt the accuracy of 23andme. 
> 
> As luck would have it I have a match, 2nd cousin, who is on my maternal line. We should share mtdna, right? Her grandmother and my g-grandmother were sisters. 
> 
> She is R0, I am J2a2. Both supposed to be from near and middle East but not the same at all. 
> 
> Not sure what this means.


Some people carry 2 kinds of mtDNA. I have seen cases where a mother didn't match her own child.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Ricki

WeGene has said that my mtDNA haplogroup is R but doesn't elaborate any further than that with subclades or anything.

----------


## Joey37

Ricki, did you test via Ancestry? Because when I uploaded my Ancestry to WeGene, it gave me mtdna haplogroup R, whereas from 23andMe testing I know I am J1c2b; haplogroup J is descended from R, so to say I am R would be correct, but not the entire story, as I belong to a descendant haplogroup from R. According to the mtdna haplogroup tree, the haplogroups H, V, and HV are all descended from R0, so I would bet that you are a member of one of those haplogroups.

----------


## Ricki

> Ricki, did you test via Ancestry? Because when I uploaded my Ancestry to WeGene, it gave me mtdna haplogroup R, whereas from 23andMe testing I know I am J1c2b; haplogroup J is descended from R, so to say I am R would be correct, but not the entire story, as I belong to a descendant haplogroup from R. According to the mtdna haplogroup tree, the haplogroups H, V, and HV are all descended from R0, so I would bet that you are a member of one of those haplogroups.


Yeah I tested with Ancestry. It appeared to give me the correct Y-DNA but I guess the AncestryDNA test has less markers for the mtDNA so I may have to test with another company for that.

----------

